# Grease



## Cal (Jun 17, 2008)

We have had many EXCELLENT threads on which type of trap to use , etc .

I like to use sch 40 , metal nut traps BUT what a BI**CH to get apart even with a good pipe dope on them ( after some years ) .

What do you s think of using plumbers / faucet grease on the threads before first use ??? 

anybody do this ?? Pros - Cons ??


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

I use toilet bowl wax. I also enjoy archery and put wax on my broadhead threads. Last weekend was cleaning the garage and started playing with my arrow. Anyway the steel broadhead unscrewed from that aluminum ferrule easily after 2years. I also use the wax ring for cleanout caps.


----------



## Miguel (Aug 10, 2009)

I bought a tub of anti-sieze compound several years ago. "Ni-Kal" I thinks it's called . . . has a look and texture similar to Master's Metallic thread sealant but less runny. Works really good.

There's nothing on the label re: toxicity or anything so I never use it on potable systems. Great for chrome p-traps and whatnot since it wipes right off after everythings tight and it'll all come apart almost by hand even after a few years. I got it at an industrial supply house.


----------



## PLUMBER_BILL (Oct 23, 2009)

Miguel said:


> I bought a tub of anti-sieze compound several years ago. "Ni-Kal" I thinks it's called . . . has a look and texture similar to Master's Metallic thread sealant but less runny. Works really good.
> 
> I was always taught "no lubricants, pipe dope or silicone on any joint with a rubber gasket". Right or wrong I don't know, but I do know that rubber slips out of place when oily. No reason that I can see for dope on slip joint trap threads.
> 
> From the old days though I will still use lamp wick where necessary.


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

I will always put pipe dope on the bottom on lav sinks where the mac gasket makes the seal.


----------



## PLUMBER_BILL (Oct 23, 2009)

Ron The Plumber said:


> I will always put pipe dope on the bottom on lav sinks where the mac gasket makes the seal.


Funny how different people do different things.

I always use a ring of SOS Plumbers putty on the Mac Gasket


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

PLUMBER_BILL said:


> Funny how different people do different things.
> 
> I always use a ring of SOS Plumbers putty on the Mac Gasket


I done that in the past myself.


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

I always put Teflon paste on the threads where the mack washer lands.
Thats where the leaks happen!:thumbup:


----------



## Miguel (Aug 10, 2009)

PLUMBER_BILL said:


> No reason that I can see for dope on slip joint trap threads.


Never use it on slip joints but I've been known to use teflon paste. I was talking the actual union nut just below the weir. No gasket there. And even then, just on the threads and the part that the shoulder of the nut rides against.

I'm kinda intrigued by the beeswax idea tho... seems as if it'd be messy but that'd work even on plastic.


----------



## ILPlumber (Jun 17, 2008)

I use plumbers valve and faucet grease on just about any non-sealing threaded connection. Comes apart like butta


----------

